# More Mezquite?? O.K. Why Not...



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello resorteros,
Mexico has some of the most restrictive laws on fire arms in the world







, too bad local organized crime is not awared of them







. Due to this laws, it is not easy and legal to get a fire arm. Some people in the country side make their own primitive gunpowder arms, mostly to shoot down small game with them. I live in Guanajuato, where we name this handmade firearms as "huiloteras". Huilota, is a word derivated from the antique Nahualt word *"uilotl"*, which means dove. We also used the word HUILOTERA to make fun of rustic, old or deficient firearms and resorteras, since they can only shot down birds and small mammals or not work at all. 
This is an image of a small inca dove that lives in my area:








Funny, these birds mostly live in Mexico, some areas in Central America and USA. Inca people live in South America, so where is the relationship for such name







??
Some people like to called them "huilotitas", "conguitas","torcazitas", etc., since they small birds. They are small, but sure they are tasty.
Thinking about those primitive guns and their use, I chose their name for my new slingshot. I present you *LA HUILOTERA*. I must reconice that I have only shot down pegeons and inca doves with it.* LA HUILOTERA* is made out of a branch of mezquite. 

























There is a littlle dark spot in the first picture at the base, it is not natural but man made and not by me. Where it came from?? Let's say thay if you are making a natural and your "friend", tells you that a faster and easier way to remove wood from your branch is to use a machete. Hurry! Go and get a real huilotera and shoot him down with it, don't worry he will not die, or get seriously injured, but will be very sored and sorry







. After all, he was already carring a machete and he used it to remove too much wood







from your future resortera...Saludos







.
Sorry I forgot, as always any comments would be highly appreciated.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

pic NO2 looks amazing, very pretty................. "don't worry, he will not die"


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Great story and slingshot is real nice

I would love to own a natural like that


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

is this for me? because I love it!

have a very characteristic style, my friend rust ... rustic-minimalist ... if it's not the correct term, but it sounds good

*EXCELENT* work, my friend!

(that guilota it´s so stoned!! just look at his eyes!!)


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Its pretty


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You can't buy a better resortera than that. It's perfect!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I live in Texas and we have Inca's and also the even smaller shorter tailed Ground Dove also. Neat little birds. Tex-shooter http://bna.birds.cornell.edu/bna/species/645/articles/introduction


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Yet another stunning resortera from south of the border. Xidoo, you are spoiling me as I know when I see a new post by you that I'm going to see something special. You're a real slingshot master builder and definately one of my Mexican Slingshot Gods.

I feel I can make a pretty decent natural fork slingshot but yours are on a whole higher level than mine. You have some true skills and make some of the greatest slingshots here or anywhere else.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Xidoo,

For me and my people Huilota has always been the average sized dove to the larger alas blancas doves and the conga has alwas been this little dove that as you said is _very tasty









_Again very beautiful fork.. Of course Mezquite is the best...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

It's good to see in this case, but tnerla in hand I think it's more enjoyable. lol!

Only I was a kid in toy store, did not know which was prettier lol


Nico y onde dejas a mi encino? no le hagas! jejeje!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Another beauty, well done!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

like it


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Amazing naturals


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Mezquite is a wonderful wood and you made the best out of it!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Once again, a fantastic post and slingshot from Xidoo!

The marbling effect in the color is very cool and it another near perfect Y shape. As Jmplsnt said, you are truly another Mexican slingshot master. You are humble,yes, but your slingshots are amazing. I am impressed by the smooth finish and the rounding on the ends!

Me encanta la historia detrás de él, siempre es bueno escuchar algo de fondo y luego ver un producto hermoso! A mi me gusta lo que has hecho con esto es el mejor color de todos ellos!

Take care compadre - John


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am sure you have been asked this, "what finish is on your cattys?" Namely this one if you use a few types. Please share again because it gives a great look to the finished catty.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for your comments, I am happy to know that you like this resortera. This is why I like to share my recuas with you guys and always want to bring their images to the forum. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Mezquite is a wonderful wood and you made the best out of it!


I am happy to know that you like the resortera







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I live in Texas and we have Inca's and also the even smaller shorter tailed Ground Dove also. Neat little birds. Tex-shooter http://bna.birds.cor...es/introduction


We have that one too, but is a little harder to find. You could see Ground Doves at the hills out of the city. We have some other species of doves, but they are not as aboundant as the inca doves. Inca Doves are easy to find in the cities. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nico said:


> Xidoo,
> 
> For me and my people Huilota has always been the average sized dove to the larger alas blancas doves and the conga has alwas been this little dove that as you said is _very tasty
> 
> ...


I know Nico, but I grew in a small city. I have recently notice that there is more than only inca doves around. We have ground doves, torcazas, huilotas and some alas blancas in the area as well. The only problem is to find them and they are very hard to get close to them and try to make a shot. I have never shot a huilota, but I have been trying to do so and I know I will someday. Saludos.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> is this for me? because I love it!
> 
> have a very characteristic style, my friend rust ... rustic-minimalist ... if it's not the correct term, but it sounds good
> 
> ...


LMFAO









ps Very nice slingshot


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I am sure you have been asked this, "what finish is on your cattys?" Namely this one if you use a few types. Please share again because it gives a great look to the finished catty.


This is a natural, so there is no finish. I have seen how people who make mezquite furniture use some finish and man they look great. They can go from chocolate color to salmon. I tried to used some linseed oil, but I personaly did not like the result. 
The color of this slingshot is natural and this is one of the things I like the most from mezquite. It is just a beautiful wood that is alway fine, but never looks the same. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> is this for me? because I love it!
> 
> have a very characteristic style, my friend rust ... rustic-minimalist ... if it's not the correct term, but it sounds good
> 
> ...


Orale Chaneke, 
What's yours is yours already man. You'll ge to see, what I am talking about.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Yet another stunning resortera from south of the border. Xidoo, you are spoiling me as I know when I see a new post by you that I'm going to see something special. You're a real slingshot master builder and definately one of my Mexican Slingshot Gods.
> 
> I feel I can make a pretty decent natural fork slingshot but yours are on a whole higher level than mine. You have some true skills and make some of the greatest slingshots here or anywhere else.


Hey jmplsnt,
Thanks for your words, but I just started making slingshots since September of last year. I am learning and making a lot of mistakes. Most of the time, I learn from Chepo and Chaneke, they are real maestros resorteros.
It took me months to start my first resortera and it did not came out as I wanted, but i still like it alot. Show us what you do and do not be shy. I have seen your slingshots and they are very good. I personally like them and hope to see more of them soon. Saludos.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

X man, that is an exceptional looking fork, I love the way the grain twists in the wood. Beautiful finish, you are becoming a true craftsman, a Mesquite pro Resortero.

Philly


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Once again, a fantastic post and slingshot from Xidoo!
> 
> The marbling effect in the color is very cool and it another near perfect Y shape. As Jmplsnt said, you are truly another Mexican slingshot master. You are humble,yes, but your slingshots are amazing. I am impressed by the smooth finish and the rounding on the ends!
> 
> ...


Hola BaneofSmallGame,
I am happy to know that you like this resortera and the story that came with it. I can not call myself a "maestro resortero", since I am learning as I go. I have a very shot experience making resorteras, but I love it.
How about if I tell you that this resortera was about to go to waste?? My "friend" removed, so much wood, that when I used fire to remove the moisture it was burned beyong the point of what I wanted. The branch shrunk too, so I had very little margen for making mistakes with it. I was really pleated when I finished it. I shot down an Inca dove in front of the idiot that almost distroyed the fork.
Saludos.


----------

